# Sintered rotors



## JSchoenauer (Sep 25, 2001)

Looks like I am behind the timea again. What are they and who makes them?
Thanks John Schoenauer


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

Novak 3.5 has them, should fit the Velociti series of motors;4.5-5.5-6.5.


----------



## JSchoenauer (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Phil, so do you know what sintering does to the rotor? Are you ready for carpet? 
Looks like we won't be racing this winter. Not enought people to setup the track. So we may have to follow you around the track someplace else.
John


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

*More than you really wanted to know....*



JSchoenauer said:


> Looks like I am behind the timea again. What are they and who makes them?
> Thanks John Schoenauer


Here is what Novak has to say about their sintered (neodymium, magetic) rotors:



> Low turns and an exclusively designed Nickel-plated Sintered Neodymium rotor make the 3.5R system the fastest Velociti Brushless System. The new high-performance rotor is different from the original Velociti rotor, and provides many benefits including:
> 
> 
> Significantly increased magnetic strength
> ...


----

Then I Googled this--will probably tell you _way more_ than you ever wanted to know....

http://www.eamagnetics.com/info_sintered_neodymium_process01.asp

http://www.eamagnetics.com/info_sintered_neodymium.asp

PS--this is just for information and is not the company that mfgs Novak's sintered rotors.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Just a FYI on the sintered rotors: They are smaller in diameter than the bonded ones that come in the 4.5 and up motors. But they are still supposed to be stronger, according to the Novak tech I talked to.


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

Hello John, looks like you got the 411 on the rotor! 

Hitting the rug today, ready or not. Too bad about the track, hope you can make it to more races.


----------



## JSchoenauer (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah Phil it is too bad but maybe it is time for a break from running races. I hope to make more races at other tracks. 
John


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Ive got one in my greasy palms right now. I heard they run 30 degrees cooler.Cooler means faster. going in my 4300 Rock on


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

NovakTwo said:


> Here is what Novak has to say about their sintered (neodymium, magetic) rotors:
> 
> 
> ----
> ...


So would their be a benefit in a 13.5 novak as well?
Being the gearing recommedation from Novak is temp based, would the rotor help to gear taller?


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that the end bell will need to be switch to the velociti end bell for the sintered rotor to work. But since some local tracks are going to be allowing these motors in the stock class's lets not get them thrown out by making them illegal.

BTW I have a sintered rotor in my 7.5 that I run in mod and its sweet. Low temps insane torqe.


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

trashedmaxx said:


> I'm pretty sure that the end bell will need to be switch to the velociti end bell for the sintered rotor to work. But since some local tracks are going to be allowing these motors in the stock class's lets not get them thrown out by making them illegal.
> 
> BTW I have a sintered rotor in my 7.5 that I run in mod and its sweet. Low temps insane torqe.


If your running a 13.5 with the old style SS endbell then you need to contact Novak's tech dept. Their specs on their add page claim the larger bearing that is in the velociti motors. I contacted them and received the upgrade kit and received it today, no charge. They told me that the first batch of 30 or so motors went out with the ss endbells by mistake. Be Blessed, :wave:


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

I finally run my 4300 with the sintered arm in it. I ran it in the main, got hit in the front wheel and bent my axle. Wasnt a good test. Today i fired it up and set it down, it wouldnt move. thought my diff was smoked. After further investigation, the sintered arm came apart. They must be a pressed fit, the magnet spins freely on the shaft. Im going to contact novak monday. Has anyone seen this?


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

Hey Jenzo, so you got bumped into?:jest:


----------

